# Rabbit Killer!!!!!!



## Jelson (Jul 9, 2008)

Rabbits in backyard hutches in Witten and Dortmund are being targeted, this has been going on for a year. It is speculated that satellite images from the internet are being used to identify the hutches which are not visible from the street. It sounds as if the authorities are putting a lot of effort into tracking down the culprit.

*WARNING: Graphic description of the crimes in the following article:*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7494184.stm


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 9, 2008)

so sad i hope someone catches t he person or persons responsible for this.


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Jul 9, 2008)

I can't even believe that anyone would do this.... there are some really sick, twisted, and disturbed individuals in this world. This makes me cringe. Poor little sweet bunnies, and their poor owners.:sad:

I pray someone finds these monsters soon. Too bad I'm not in charge of their sentencing when they are caught........


----------



## Coco0457 (Jul 10, 2008)

BUNNY PARENTS IN GERMANY!!

MAKE SURE YOU KEEP YOUR BUNNIES I-N-S-I-D-E!!!!!!



this link will take you to the BBC news::::::



**WARNING CONTAINS GRAPHIC/DESCRIPTIVE MATERIAL. THOSE WITH SENSITIVITIES USE CAUTION BEFORE READING THE ARTICLE**

[url]http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/7494184.stm[/url]


----------



## Jenk (Jul 10, 2008)

_Wow_. I know that there are mentally sick people in the world, but I hate when stories like this one break to remind us of that fact.... I hope that the killer is caught ASAP, so that German bunny owners can sleep at night (and, of course, still enjoy lots of time to come with their beloved bunnies).

Jenk


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 10, 2008)

:bigtears:

That's AWFUL  I can't believe someone would do that.... I really hope they catch whoever is doing this terrible thing.... those poor defenceless bunnies, and how awful for their owners 

Although, I have to say, if it was me, I'd put the rabbits in my house. I'd feel too scared 'hiding' them in a forest.... :?


----------



## Haley (Jul 10, 2008)

Ive been hearing all about this. I cant believe how disgusting some people are. This is why I could never keep my rabbits outside, even the best predator-proof hutches cant stop a deranged human 

These poor bunnies and their families. My prayers are with them.


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 10, 2008)

As dramatic as it sounds, this probably has to do with Satanic rituals, with the way the killings were done. Those people are very good at hiding. I am betting, sad as it is, they will never find the perpetrators. 

:X


----------



## pla725 (Jul 10, 2008)

I believe there have reports of rabbit kidnappings in the UK as well. I would bringing in the rabbits.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 10, 2008)

This is absolutley horrifying and disgusting and cruel. I don't understand how someone could do that. Why would they kill them and just leave them there? That is completly just ugggghhhh..... I hope those people are caught before they travel elsewhere. They have got to be very very sick in the head. I hope when they are caught that they get the death penalty and die slowly and painfully so they can know what it was like to kill those innocent sweet pet rabbits.:cry2


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 10, 2008)

Oh my goodness! I can't even believe why people would be this to poor bunnies and their owners? I mean why? I hope they find this person, and put them to death! Now I'm scared for my bunnies. But it's in Germany, but I have a dog that would protect the bunnies.

I feel so sorry for that little old woman. :cry4:I couldn't even imagine opening my hutch to that. Wow... People these days need brains. 

My prayers go out to all of the rabbit owners in Germany and the ones that have lots their bunnies. ray:


----------



## tort (Jul 10, 2008)

That is just sick. I can't type what I would like since there are kids that read this and would probably be to offencive for most adults.

I don't think this is Satanic in nature because there would be more animals other than rabbits involved; from the news report it sounds like it is just rabbits being targeted. This is the work of someone or a few that have it out for buns.

Personally I would like to see him caught and treated to the same punishment that he did to the buns. Sad thing is if he/they are caught they will just have a very short jail sentence and a fine. The courts don't see our buns and other family members as "Family" but as just possessions or worse "Livestock!"


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 10, 2008)

I had the same thought as Gentle Giants- It does sound like some kind of ritual or sacrification (that's the right word?) from the way they are all killed etc.... That doesn't make it any less evil though...  

The report makes it sound like the police are taking it seriously- enough for it to reach the BBC over here- and because they're worried that they might start killing people next.... :? I have to admit it sounds unlikely, but it's good that they're taking it seriously...

I don't know how strict the animal cruelty laws over there, but if they catch them, I hope they get the most severe punishment.... :?

Edit: I agree with Haley- I worry too much to ever keep my buns outsite! I even worry that someone will break into the house and hurt/take them, so God knows what I'd be like if they were outside :?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow that is completely awful.:? I can't imagine how upset I'd be if something like that happened to my bunnies. I feel so sorry for the families who've lost their bunnies due to those insane, rude people who have nothing better to do than take away families' beloved pets. That is just sickening. Who in the world would do something like that and why? I don't see how someone could do that to innocent people and innocent bunnies. 

I hope they catch the jerks who are doing this and sentence them to life in jail! :X

Although, I wouldn't be one to hide my rabbits in the woods though, because the rabbit killer could lurk in there, and other dangerous things, etc. I would lock the rabbits in my garage/shed/cellar, etc. Or even my home!

Emily


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 10, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I even worry that someone will break into the house and hurt/take them, so God knows what I'd be like if they were outside :?



I worry about the same thing, all the time!




Ugh, these people are sick. Why rabbits? My gosh. I hope people put out cameras to catch this person.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 11, 2008)

*tort wrote: *


> Personally I would like to see him caught and treated to the same punishment that he did to the buns. Sad thing is if he/they are caught they will just have a very short jail sentence and a fine. The courts don't see our buns and other family members as "Family" but as just possessions or worse "Livestock!"



Someone who lives in Germany should contact the autorities who are on this case and tell them that when they catch the thieves who are doing this, they need to make sure they never can do it again. And stay in jail. Also tell them how important rabbits are to families who own them.

Undergunfire: people should put cameras out! that way if they are targeted then they would have some great evidence. Someone should out a fake rabbit in a cage (so as not to harm a real live rabbit) and then put the camera in a hidden spot.


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 11, 2008)

:bigtears:it makes me sick!


----------



## Coco0457 (Jul 13, 2008)

*BSAR wrote: *


> *tort wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Personally I would like to see him caught and treated to the same punishment that he did to the buns. Sad thing is if he/they are caught they will just have a very short jail sentence and a fine. The courts don't see our buns and other family members as "Family" but as just possessions or worse "Livestock!"
> ...





EXACTLY!! I hope they are doing this...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sick, twisted people. No regard for life at all.


----------

